# WOC - Dazzleglass Creme



## Lovey99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone excited for this launch?  I think coming out the same day as Style Black has shadowed the Dazzleglass creme release.

Here is my list:


My Favourite Pink - Light blue pink with pearlilzed pigments 
Amorous - Deep brown red with pearlized pigments 
I am really looking forward to Amorous!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2009)

My Favorite Pink
Soft Dazzle


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_My Favorite Pink
Soft Dazzle_

 

Tish, how do you think My Favorite Pink compares to Baby Sparks?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2009)

it doesn't to me ....But Soft dazzle is close to it...just with a better finish.....My favorite Pink is more of a bright pale pink like maybe St Germain/Snob in a lipgloss ...it's very bright Barbie pink


----------



## openexpression (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm getting: Amorous, Creme Allure, and Luscious Spark


----------



## Nepenthe (Sep 22, 2009)

Not particularly excited, but that may change once I can swatch them.

I was disappointed when I saw that the colour range appears to be quite narrow.


----------



## GucciGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Uhhhh yes!!! I cant wait!! I am hoping to get Cream Allure, Sublime Shine, Perfectly Unordinary, My Favorite Pink and Soft Dazzle. I have a feeling that some of these are going to be similar in person so my list may change after I get in store. BUT I heard that My Favorite Pink looks like Pink Fish with sparkle so if that is true I am definately getting 2 of those


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2009)

^^ Thats a good description just a tad brighter than Pink Fish it is beautiful I am down for two of those! They feel so good not sticky but lots of sparkle


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_I'm getting: Amorous, Creme Allure, and Luscious Spark_

 

I am super excited for AMOROUS!  It just looks so pretty!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_^^ Thats a good description just a tad brighter than Pink Fish it is beautiful I am down for two of those! They feel so good not sticky but lots of sparkle_

 

If the texture is that good... I will probably end up getting more than my initial list of 2.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 22, 2009)

Am I the only one that seems to crave Creme Allure?


----------



## openexpression (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I am super excited for AMOROUS!  It just looks so pretty!_

 
Yeah...it is gorgeous! My favorite MA has all of the things that I want from Dazzleglass Creme, Style Black, and D-Squared already in a bag for me. She is on vacation until next Tuesday and she won't let me buy from anyone else, so I have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at least I know my colors are safe and secure for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Am I the only one that seems to crave Creme Allure?_

 

No I want it too...I just have to scale back somewhere.... maybe I will get it if it is still available in a few weeks


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_Yeah...it is gorgeous! My favorite MA has all of the things that I want from Dazzleglass Creme, Style Black, and D-Squared already in a bag for me. She is on vacation until next Tuesday and she won't let me buy from anyone else, so I have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at least I know my colors are safe and secure for me._

 
My MA is off every Thursday .... "Launch Day for all new collections" But she always puts it in a bag for me and they ring it up under her number


----------



## sdtjefferson (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Am I the only one that seems to crave Creme Allure?_

 
This is the only one on my list.  I was able to swatch it last week and it is beautiful.


----------



## Cocopuff (Sep 23, 2009)

DITTO:  Those are the only 3 I am getting since I am getting all the lips from Style Black


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_I'm getting: Amorous, Creme Allure, and Luscious Spark_


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 23, 2009)

Amourous looks so beautiful, but I don't think it's so special I have to go out and get it.


----------



## elongreach (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm only getting one because for some reason I just think the combo of dazzleglass and cremeglass is going to be that different.  Dazzleglasses are starting to get on my nerves, but I love the creme.  So I'm going to get amorous to add some more to my red collection.  Besides, I think it may look good with black.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 24, 2009)

definitely Amorous...


----------



## blazeno.8 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, so I lied, Amourous is so special I had to get it.  Try this combo:
midtone red lipstick
blackware (from style black)
amourous in the center.

It's hot and it's why I got Amourous.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2009)

I love Amorous...I put it over my Barry M Black Lip Stain and it is to die for....

I also got My Favorite Pink...and that was it for these babies


----------



## MrsGooch (Sep 24, 2009)

So far I ordered Sublime Shine and Luscious Spark....cant wait to get them!


----------



## IvyTrini (Sep 25, 2009)

I got Amorous, which is deep red-brown and Creme Allure which is a dark fuchsia.  These are very shiny and have a lot of glitter.  They are also quite pigmented. Im NW45.


----------



## 2browneyes (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_So far I ordered Sublime Shine and Luscious Spark....cant wait to get them!_

 

I have Luscious Spark and I love it. It kinda reminds me of Lychee Luxe but not as thick and sparkly. You get a nice color pay off though!


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 25, 2009)

I only got Totally Fab-my "baby steps" toward red lips. I may have to go back for Amorous...and Luscious Spark


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 25, 2009)

I got Amorous...I want to go back for a few more...

Here is what Amorous looks line on bare lips, Im NC50 for reference too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 26, 2009)

I got Creme Allure and Do It Up. I will definately be going back for Amorous. I tried to ignore it but I can't.


----------



## ms. kendra (Sep 26, 2009)

I want Cream Allure, and Do It Up.


----------



## elongreach (Sep 26, 2009)

I only got amorous.  I can't wait to play around with it!


----------



## 2browneyes (Sep 26, 2009)

I was thinking of going back for Amorous.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms. kendra* 

 
_I want Cream Allure, and Do It Up._

 


Those are the two I really want and maybe luscious spark...


----------



## Blushbaby (Sep 28, 2009)

I bought Amorous after seeing Erin rock it here over Midnight Media from SB. I wasn't really swayed by any of the other shades.


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

I brought Totally Fab, Luscious Spark, and Amorous. I can't wait to put these on my lips..


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 1, 2009)

At first I was going to pass on these now i want a bunch!   Everyone is making me want to go back and try Amorous too.  I didnt even swatch it on my hand because it looked so red in the tube


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Oct 1, 2009)

I see no love fire soft dazzle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got soft dazzle wich looked like a nude pink with gold sparkle on me and I may go back for armorous and my favorite pink.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

I tried Soft Dazzle...But it was really nothing on my lips but sparkle...so I didn't get it


----------



## longhornsgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

I really wish I would like the sparkle in the Dazzleglasses. The colors are to die for. The sparkle is just OTT.


----------



## MrsGooch (Oct 1, 2009)

Guys....I kind of hate these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Waaaaay too much glitter...sigh.


----------



## mrslovejoy (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought my favorite pink and amorous. I love both, but I really LOVE my favorite pink. I've been wearing my favorite pink everyday. It's a great bubblegum pink for pigmented lips that doesn't make you look like tyrone biggums! It goes great with a smoky eye. Are these LE? If so, I need to buy 2 backups of each...maybe 3 backups of my favorite pink!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_I bought my favorite pink and amorous. I love both, but I really LOVE my favorite pink. I've been wearing my favorite pink everyday. It's a great bubblegum pink for pigmented lips that doesn't make you look like tyrone biggums! It goes great with a smoky eye. Are these LE? If so, I need to buy 2 backups of each...maybe 3 backups of my favorite pink!_

 





 yes they are LE


----------



## JAJ_2380 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_I bought my favorite pink and amorous. I love both, but I really LOVE my favorite pink. I've been wearing my favorite pink everyday. It's a great bubblegum pink for pigmented lips that doesn't make you look like* tyrone biggums*! It goes great with a smoky eye. Are these LE? If so, I need to buy 2 backups of each...maybe 3 backups of my favorite pink!_


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 2, 2009)

I bought amorous and creme allure. I love the formula but am unsure about the colors. Amorous is pretty but I feel I have something like it already. Creme allure is nothing special. Maybe I need to look at my favorite pink since you all seem to like it. Mac is getting on my nerves with all these collections. Hell can a sista save some money for the next one!


----------



## crystrill (Oct 2, 2009)

I got Luscious Spark! I love anything with an orange tint lol!


----------



## mrslovejoy (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_





 yes they are LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well after the damage I did after my style black haul, what's a little more..right?


----------



## JAJ_2380 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrslovejoy* 

 
_I bought my favorite pink and amorous. I love both, but I really LOVE my favorite pink. I've been wearing my favorite pink everyday. *It's a great bubblegum pink for pigmented lips* that doesn't make you look like tyrone biggums! It goes great with a smoky eye. Are these LE? If so, I need to buy 2 backups of each...maybe 3 backups of my favorite pink!_

 
I will definitely have to get "My Favorite Pink," now. I swear every time I think I can save a little money MAC just pulls me back in.


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 8, 2009)

I posted this in the color collection thread too

I LOVE *Creme Allure* now.  It looks hot paired with *Up the Amp* lipstick!!




YouTube - My look for the day---MAC Creme Allure Dazzleglass Cremesheen over Up The Amp lipstick


----------



## lovely333 (Oct 8, 2009)

I was going to return creme allure but now I want to try this! Thanks


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Oct 8, 2009)

I am loving the soft dazzle .. it goes on beautifully over a lipliner like sublime culture.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Oct 21, 2009)

OK seriously...if you dont have My Favorite Pink yet...u need to cop this gloss!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OH my gosh!!! The thing is fabulous on our lips....I must admit I was a bit scared looking at it in the tube but I put that baby on and it was over!!!! I only have one and I plan to pick up 2 more, ok maybe 3 more...the thing is GORGEOUS!!! Oh I got Luscious Spark also and its so juicy looking....love that one also...but a must have is the My Favorite Pink one.

thats my 2 cents...lol


----------



## sapnap (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purplegloss9* 

 
_OK seriously...if you dont have My Favorite Pink yet...u need to cop this gloss!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OH my gosh!!! The thing is fabulous on our lips....I must admit I was a bit scared looking at it in the tube but I put that baby on and it was over!!!! I only have one and I plan to pick up 2 more, ok maybe 3 more...the thing is GORGEOUS!!! Oh I got Luscious Spark also and its so juicy looking....love that one also...but a must have is the My Favorite Pink one.

thats my 2 cents...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah yeah yeah!!1 If not for Specktra, I wudnt have even dared try it.. now I love it!!! May need a back up.. first ever back up of a product!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Oct 22, 2009)

my fav is creme allure


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm going to try MFP now since everyone loves it.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm loving Soft Dazzle Dazzleglass Creme!! I swatched Luscious Spark Dazzleglass Creme at the store and I cannot wait to go back and get it. Now I want My Favourite Pink, Perfectly Unordinary and Sublime Shine!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 25, 2009)

I wasn't going to get ANY of these until I started reading this thread lol >_< I ordered:

Amorous
Creme Allure
My Favorite Pink

Cant wait to try them out!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 20, 2009)

LOVES my favorite pink!!! Bought two backups!


----------

